# مشروبات معينة يحتاجها جسمك في ظروف معينة



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

​ 
هذه بعض المشروبات التي ممكن ان تفيدنا في ظروف معينه،ماذا نشرب عندما .....​
نشعر بالجوع؟
حليب مخفوق بالموز : لأن الحليب يغذي والموز يعطي أحساس بالشبع​ 
نشعر بالتعب؟
كولا بالصودا: لأن السكريات تمد الجسم بالطاقة والكولا تحتوي على مادة منبهه​ 
نشعر بالتوتر؟
حليب ساخن بالعسل أو بماء الزهر: لأن العسل المحلى يرخي الجسم​ 
نشعر بالضمأ؟
كوب كبير ماء: لأن الماء من أفضل المشروبات المزيلة للعطش​ 
نعاني من التقلصات العضلية ؟
يانسون + ماء: لأن اليانسون يحتوي على المغنيسيوم الذي يقاوم التقلصات
ويفضل شرب الماء المعدني المحتوي على المغنيسيوم معه​ 
نشعر بالإنتفاخ؟
سويقات الكرز المغلية : بسبب خواصه التي تساعد على صرف الماء المختزن في الجسم
وبالتالي زوال الإنتفاخ​ 
نبكي فترات طويلة ؟
كوب كبير من عصير الدراق والليمون : لأن هذا الكوكتيل ، الغني بالفيتامينات يساعد
على ترطيب الجسم​ 
نعاني من الإمساك؟
عصير خوخ مجفف : بسبب خواصه الملينة​ 
عندما نعاني من الأرق ؟
حليب بالعسل : لأن الحليب يحتوي على مواد تساعد على النوم
بينما العسل يساعد على الاسترخاء​ 
مشروبات و اطعمة تشعلك نشاطا و تبعد عنك الكسل و الخمول
مشروبات و عصائر لعلاج الدوخه و الاسهال و الخمول و والارق​ 
المصدر​


----------



## petit chat (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة ​نبكي فترات طويلة ؟
كوب كبير من عصير الدراق والليمون : لأن هذا الكوكتيل ، الغني بالفيتامينات يساعد
على ترطيب الجسم
والمعلومة دى غريبة شوية 

الرب يفرح قلبك​​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة
> نبكي فترات طويلة ؟
> كوب كبير من عصير الدراق والليمون : لأن هذا الكوكتيل ، الغني بالفيتامينات يساعد
> على ترطيب الجسم
> ...


 
هههههههههههههه ميرسي اوووي
والقايلة ...


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2010)

جميل  يا اني

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## toty sefo (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا اني
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
ميرسي كليموو
وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ​


 
ميرسي لمرورك ...


----------



## tena.barbie (24 مايو 2010)

معلومات حلوة فعلا 

شكرا ليكى يا انى بل


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> معلومات حلوة فعلا
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا انى بل


ميرسي اوووي
اتمنى اكون وصلت الفائدة
وربنا يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (24 مايو 2010)

_*حلوة يا انى المعلومات دى  شكرااااااا*_​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*حلوة يا انى المعلومات دى شكرااااااا*_​


 
ميرسي كثثثير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bashaeran (24 مايو 2010)

_*موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك ويا ريت تزودنا بعلاج عدم شعور بالجوع نهائيا*_


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> _*موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك ويا ريت تزودنا بعلاج عدم شعور بالجوع نهائيا*_


 
ههههههههههههههه ميرسي للمرور والمشاركة
وربنا يباركك


----------



## twety (24 مايو 2010)

*موضوع راائع بجد يا انى*
*ويستاهل تفييم ياقمر اى خدمه*

*الله ينور حبيبتى*


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

twety قال:


> *موضوع راائع بجد يا انى*
> *ويستاهل تفييم ياقمر اى خدمه*
> 
> *الله ينور حبيبتى*


 
ميرسي ياقمر ياعسل
نورتي الموضوع
وربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (24 مايو 2010)

معلومات جميل يا اني 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (24 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> معلومات جميل يا اني
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرسي حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للمعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للمعلومات الجميلة​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرسي كثثثير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2010)

معلوومااات مفيدةةةة
مشكووورة عليها عزيزتي
وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (26 مايو 2010)

joyful song قال:


> معلوومااات مفيدةةةة
> مشكووورة عليها عزيزتي
> وربنا يباركك


 
ميرسي جووو
ربناا يبااركك


----------



## ريما 14 (30 مايو 2010)

متابعة لكل مواضيعك اختي اني بل

تحياتي عزيزتي الحبيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2010)

*معلومات حلوة كتيييييييييييييييييييير
أشكرك أستاذتى
*




​


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> متابعة لكل مواضيعك اختي اني بل
> 
> تحياتي عزيزتي الحبيبة


 
شكرااا" ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (6 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *معلومات حلوة كتيييييييييييييييييييير*
> 
> *أشكرك أستاذتى*​


 
آمين ياارب
شكرااا" كثثير


----------

